

Show HN: Font website redesign live after 1 year in development - lsiunsuex

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.p22.com&#x2F;<p>I don&#x27;t normally show off my work here, but this just went live yesterday and I thought I&#x27;d share it and get some of the communities feedback and possibly some sales for them.<p>Some points
1 year in development. All fonts are rendered live on the site in real time. You can &quot;play&quot; with the fonts using the Typecaster or when viewing a font family. Multiple Rackspace cloud services including servers, dedicated database and CDNs were used.<p>Over 100k lines of code all in, all entirely programmed by me with design input from P22 staff.<p>I&#x27;m quite proud of it. By far the biggest website I single handedly have taken on.<p>So take a look, I welcome all constructive input. And maybe buy something! :)<p>-- If you goto their Facebook page, there are some end of year &#x2F; going live promotions so check it out if your interested.
======
lsiunsuex
[https://www.p22.com](https://www.p22.com)

